# Guitar Hero Bluetooth Stick defekt



## Keleg (8. April 2012)

Hey, mein Guitar Hero Bluetooth stick ist im Eimer, der war mit einer Gitarre bei Warriors of Rock dabei, was mach ich nun?  


/edit
Für die PS3


----------



## Abductee (8. April 2012)

was ist denn kaputt?


----------



## Keleg (10. April 2012)

Steht doch dort... der Stick der in die PS3 kommt, der empfänger


----------



## Abductee (10. April 2012)

ich meinte eigentlich damit ob der empfänger abgebrochen ist, ob ihn der hund verschluckt hat, 
ob er in flammen aufgegangen ist oder ob er ohne äußeren einfluss einfach nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Keleg (11. April 2012)

Nö, er hat wärend des spiels einfach nicht mehr funktioniert... und wurde wohl sehr warm.

Das kleine Licht blinkt auch nicht mehr


----------



## X2theZ (11. April 2012)

wenn das teil noch kein jahr alt ist, fällt es in die garantiezeit und wird mittels RMA vom activision-support getauscht (rechnung sollte auch noch vorhanden sein).
falls kein garantieanspruch mehr besteht, wirst vielleicht bei ebay fündig.

reparieren dürfte schwierig werden. bin aber kein elektriker - stell es mir nur schwierig vor ^^


----------



## hardwarekäufer (15. April 2012)

Statt Guitar Hero zu spielen solltest du lieber mal deinen Suche-Thread schließen den du vor einigen Wochen gestartet hast. Dort werden immernoch fleißig Angebote gepostet aber du warst seit eröffnung nicht einmal wieder drin


----------

